

RobotsConf Announced - Call for Speakers/Workshops Now Open - voodootikigod
http://robotsconf.com/pages/call-for-speakers.html

======
voodootikigod
Hi all, I am co-curator for this event (and JSConf). Happy to answer any
questions posted here, just let me know.

